# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  Moto G, Android smartphone, Motorola Mobility, Libertyville, Illinois, United States

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Motorola Mobility

Home Page - motorola.com/us/products/moto-g-family

Moto G on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Moto G Review

Published on Aug 6, 2015




> The Moto G has become Motorola’s best selling smartphone ever — and for good reason. Its 2015 model updates the winning formula with LTE, a better camera, and a brand new design. Is that enough to keep it on top in the budget smartphone world?

----------

